# Sunshine



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Sunshine looks so scared...
Adoptable Maltese: Sunshine: Petfinder


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

How very sad she looks. Anyone in the Houston area that can rescue her before she's euthanized?


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I am in Houston and I have called the la porte animal control. They said sunshine will be up for adoption tommorrow. The only problem is they close at 6pm. I did see on there website they are open on sundays which would be the only day I can make it out there. I know she will have to immediately go to a vet to get checked out but my vet clinic is closed on sundays. Should my current maltese be ok around her if she is up to date on all her shots. Thats if sunshine is still there on sunday.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh no, poor thing. She looks really sad and scared, but she's still so cute! I hope you can get her!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Let us know how it goes.she looks so scared...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG - I'm praying that you'll make it in time to save her life. I don't know anything about her being around your other dogs but I would gather whenever anyone gets a dog from a shelter like that, that they'd need to segregate that dog in an enclosure in the beginning and certainly until it can get to the vet. She looks so little and frightened. Thank you for trying!!:grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

bailey02 said:


> I am in Houston and I have called the la porte animal control. They said sunshine will be up for adoption tommorrow. The only problem is they close at 6pm. I did see on there website they are open on sundays which would be the only day I can make it out there. I know she will have to immediately go to a vet to get checked out but my vet clinic is closed on sundays. Should my current maltese be ok around her if she is up to date on all her shots. Thats if sunshine is still there on sunday.


Maybe if you contact your vet tomorrow they will be kind enough to come in Sunday for a few to give her a check out if you explain. I'm sure there is a Maltese Rescue somewhere down there that would take her if you can't keep her.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You should keep the dogs separated for 7-10 days. Even if vaccinated there are plenty of other contagious diseases you don't want spread to your dog.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I gate my newbies in the "hospital" area upstairs.

When a little one comes along with obvious urgent vet care needed,
and my vet is closed, I go to the 24-hour emergency clinic.

I think you should contact a rescue organization in your area.
See if they have someone to get her out sooner, if not let them know
you will pull her on their behalf. The rescue will have the shelter put
a hold on her.

She sure looks like a shy little thing. Bless her heart.
I would pull her at the drop of a hat ~ :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh, good luck with everything. I pray it all works out for you and pretty girl Sunshine.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I am going to do some research today. I am sure there has to be a maltese rescue in this big city to see if they can pull her before sunday or at least put a hold on her for me. Thanks for the info about keeping the dogs seperated.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*wow i checked this morning and sunshine is not on petfinder anymore....she was there yesterday and she was going up for adoption today that was really really fast i called the animal control but just got the answer machine i hope a rescue group put a hold on her*


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I just saw this thread and also noticed Sunshine is not on PetFinder any more. I hope it's good news for her.


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

I just tried to go to the link and it said it is no longer there?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

bailey02 said:


> *wow i checked this morning and sunshine is not on petfinder anymore....she was there yesterday and she was going up for adoption today that was really really fast i called the animal control but just got the answer machine i hope a rescue group put a hold on her*


Am really hoping that this is good news. Can you try to follow up again even though the machine picked up? Maybe this afternoon? Thanks!!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*Ok ladies is it just me or is Sunshine back on petfinder??? I tried calling the animal control again and only get there answering machine. This time I left a message lets see if they call back.*


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*Wow I just got through and talked to a worker. He said Sunshine was still there with them but that he had recieved tons of calls about her. He told me its on a first come basis. He actually sounded a bit annoyed at all the calls sunshine has been getting. *


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Her picture is no longer showing up, so, hopefully, that means that she's been rescued.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Her picture is no longer showing up, so, hopefully, that means that she's been rescued.


She's still there but given the interest in her, I'm hoping it's not for long. This was the link:
Adoptable Maltese: Sunshine: Petfinder


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*i went on sunday to see if sunshine was still at the animal control facility... She had already been rescued *


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Woo Hoo! I am so glad she is out of there!! WTG everyone! I love how we are pulling together to help a fluff in need!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

YAY! I am so glad Sunshine was rescued!! I hope she gets a fantastic home!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Great news! That totally made my day! I hope she found a loving, caring forever family!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

That brought Sunshine to my day. So glad someone got her.:chili:


----------

